# DIY: how to repair bbs diamond black finish!



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

recently, i purchased a set of bbs rgr wheels from a fellow vortexr.
one wheel was lightly curbed, and wasnt up to par.
being there are other methods of backfilling, sanding, masking, and painting in other DIY wheel repair threads...change this DIY to suit your needs. ill just let you know what i did to suit mine.
specimen:








as you can see, not too bad, but not too good. only damaged on the outermost surface of the lip. the red arrow points to another flaw im using as a reference point to illustrate the repair. i fixed this flaw afterwards
i started by filling down all of the protruding burrs in the lip, and then backfilling all of the pits with bondo glazing and spot putty. followed by a light hand-sanding with 400grit:








masked the lip with electrical tape which contours very easily and then painters tape for coverage. 








i layed the tape down directly in the transition of the lip so that any differential in paint match will fool your eyes into thinking the color only changes because the angle changes.

i also provided 6 inches on both sides of the repair so i could fan out and blend the paint.








this is also why i did not use primer... i wanted the cleanest color blend possible. i did the same thing (no primer) on my previous set of wheels and the repair still looked the same after 3 years. IMO you do not need primer unless your dealing with a lot of bare metal.
painting:
















i stood the wheel up vertically and sprayed atleast a foot away as to ensure even coverage and no spitting from the spray can. i know how frustrating it is when coverage is not consistant.
again,the red arrow is the reference point to show where the repair was done. As you can see the color match is nearly perfect. id give it a 95%. it did require a light fade to make it invisble to my eye.
this is the paint from a local rs strauss auto store:
















final:








although the paint match is nearly perfect, the gloss match is not (its a little more dull) which i noticed from different angles/lighting conditions. however, ive asked several others to point out where i repaired the wheel and they cant tell. 
whenever i get around to it, i am going to hit the area with a high gloss clear to bring the gloss up a bit and add a protective barrier. ill try and remember to post updates.
i hope this will help somebody down the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jazzpur at 2:54 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: DIY: how to repair bbs diamond black finish! (jazzpur)*

Bumpin this up...
This is a pretty good write up! Have you put on a clear yet? If so, how did it turn out?


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: DIY: how to repair bbs diamond black finish! (VertigoGTI)*

yeah actually i did apply the clear coat and it def helped the gloss match ... most importantly, it left a nice protective barrier for the repair
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: DIY: how to repair bbs diamond black finish! (jazzpur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mt3c (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: DIY: how to repair bbs diamond black finish! (jazzpur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice. Been looking for a diy touch up for these wheels for the past 30 min.
Time to go to autostore to get some Duplicolor Auto Spray DSGM 478 med. marblehead.
I'll have before and after pics, i'm touching up larger paint chips on the spokes and lip.


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have absolutely no experience with this sort of thing so a few questions. What exactly are you using for filing? And specific technique? Can you elaborate of "backfilling" as far as technique and what exactly you're trying to accomplish with it. And for the sanding, any tips or suggestions would be helpful as well.

Also, for the paint, I have BBS CHs in your standard silver finish (bright silver?), any suggestions for paint? Do you know where I might be able to get authentic BBS paint?

And lastly, what product did you use for clear coat and can you elaborate an that process as well?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------

